# Cleaning the intake manifold & Throttle body coolant bypass



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

My idle has been a little low latly and performance has gone down a little. Id like to clean the intake manifold and IAB valve, clean TB and port match the heads - to the intake, mostly just for fun. Has anyone cleaned the intake before? Is berrymans b13 chemtool okay? Any tips/tricks for removing it?

Has anyone ever bypassed the TB coolant lines? it looks pretty strait forward, but just want to know if it is.

I've port-matched the intake & heads on my SHO, that was strait forward but very manotonous, does the GA16DE have a good match to begin with? Any tips/tricks would be appreciated. THanks 

Silas


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Yes. Yes. I don't know. Yes. Don't know. Don't know.


----------



## smithsil (Sep 16, 2002)

I can see now that you truly are a "bitter old man" lol

thanks for the "info", job is done now and throttle response is much better and it seems to pull more up high.


----------

